# Good ideas are everywhere



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

The artwork for this pub-style sign came from a children’s book titled “How to Draw 101 Animals”. I scanned the artwork and then created outline vectors that were imported into V Carve Pro. I would have liked to create a 3D version of the hog with nice rounded contours but I can’t afford the Aspire software needed to design like that. One advantage to this 2D outline style is that it cuts relatively quickly compared to 3D carving.

This sign was carved from one inch thick, 15 lb. HDU purchased from InterState HDU. They are the only source I’ve found that sells HDU in cut sizes. HDU is very lightweight and cuts like butter while at the same time being strong and dense. It is available in densities from 4 lb. to 30 lb. and thickness from 1” to 2”.

The major point to this post is that you can find inspiration and useful designs almost anywhere and translate that into a successful project.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Another of your fantastic signs!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Gaffboat The cuts are conventional, but the painting and finishing are outstanding. You've got the touch. I do, however, miss the mechanical toys you've made; I will forever recall the lumber jack and the outhouse and the surprise at the end of the cycle.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the sign, Oliver. How do you get the different colors on? 

Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks great, as usual, Oliver! Nice job on that and I agree with Tom, your painting is what makes your work stand out.

David


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> @Gaffboat The cuts are conventional, but the painting and finishing are outstanding. You've got the touch. I do, however, miss the mechanical toys you've made; I will forever recall the lumber jack and the outhouse and the surprise at the end of the cycle.


Further mechanical cartoons aren't out of the question, Tom, I just haven't had an inspired idea hit lately. Probably because like Mike (MTStringer) I'm too busy playing with my cnc. Interestingly, one of the reasons I wanted a cnc was to help produce mechanical marvels. Go figure. :smile:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the sign, but miss the mechanical marvels also. I know ideas can come from anywhere, but I am wondering exactly why you were reading a children's book. :grin:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I like the sign, Oliver. How do you get the different colors on?
> 
> Herb


Colors were all applied the old fashioned way, by hand with a brush. A slow system but as tedious as it sounds.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Speaking of ideas, years ago, I bought one of those graphics packages with something like 40,000 images (maybe more) containing ten CD's. I don't think I have even used one of all those graphics. :frown:

With all of the info available these days on the internet, it is almost a moot point to dig out the book and thumb through it looking for that perfect image. :frown: Sad, really.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Colors were all applied the old fashioned way, by hand with a brush. A slow system but as tedious as it sounds.


Do you ever use an airbrush, Oliver? I used one to do the flames on this little 'bomb' (sorry, couldn't resist).








I'm going to have to get some of that HDU and give it a shot soon.

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Colors were all applied the old fashioned way, by hand with a brush. A slow system but as tedious as it sounds.


You did good because they look sprayed on except for the pig looks brushed. You really did good on the contrasting blues w/o smearing one into the other.
I wouldn't even attempt, think I would round up a small grand kid with a steady hand.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Google is my usual starting point for inspiration. And then there is some strange stuff that my mind comes up with; often I just make a rough sketch of something, then something about it strikes me, and it winds up being something entirely different.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

@Gaffboat Why not paint the lettering areas before the cnc carving is done?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> @Gaffboat Why not paint the lettering areas before the cnc carving is done?


Two reasons, Ralph. First because it would be a little difficult to know exactly where the text will fall on the blank, but primarily because I really had not decided on colors until after the sign was carved. And, I actually repainted them when I didn't like the first choice. :smile:


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Another excellent sign, Oliver.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

You have a great talent for composition, not only the colors but the lettering styles and framing. Great job!



Gaffboat said:


> I would have liked to create a 3D version of the hog with nice rounded contours but I can’t afford the Aspire software needed to design like that. .


Take a look at Autodesk ArtCAM standard. The free 30 day trial does allow you to toolpath any design, not just a couple of canned designs. It could do the 3D version. The interface isn’t that different from the Vectric stuff (Vectric was started by people that worked on ArtCAM when it was put out by Delcam). You could subscribe to ArtCAM for 5 years (getting all the updates for that long) for less than the cost of Aspire. They also periodically offer substantial discounts (downloading the trial will get you on the list to be notified when a discount is offered). I got a year for $99.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Here’s a quick tutorial that shows how you can create the rounded version from flat vectors


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Gaffboat said:


> Two reasons, Ralph. First because it would be a little difficult to know exactly where the text will fall on the blank, but primarily because I really had not decided on colors until after the sign was carved. And, I actually repainted them when I didn't like the first choice. :smile:


You don't have to be exact.
Still a promising idea for other signs.


----------

